# New tractor club in southwestern Oklahoma



## Farmallguy (Aug 13, 2011)

Slickhills tractor club is starting up and we like to get to gather and work on tractors o to pulls and hang out family orentated group we enjoy all tractors and any body that has the love for them. Thank you


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wish your club the very best in years to come.."Family tractors together stays together"


----------

